# Another big en



## JOE B (Nov 3, 2009)

Drop shot 16 fow, small bait = big bite. Found the right sloping point. No pond or quarry fish here


----------



## JignPig Guide (Aug 3, 2007)

JOE B said:


> Drop shot 16 fow, small bait = big bite. Found the right sloping point. No pond or quarry fish here


Good catch JOE B. That will raise your confidence level a bit for the drop-shot won't it? That drop-shot presentation seems to catch'em sometimes when all else fails.


----------



## Pigsticker (Oct 18, 2006)

Nice pig Joe!


----------



## Tokugawa (Apr 29, 2008)

Excellent work! Deep structure fishing is difficult, but rewarding.


----------



## BrookdaleBrothersOutdoors (Jun 10, 2012)

what a hog


----------

